
A dev trained robots to generate “garbage” slot machine games–and made $50K - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/03/a-dev-trained-robots-to-generate-garbage-slot-machine-games-and-made-50k/
======
ronsor
How are people stupid enough to download these apps?!?

------
kristianp
They "do things that don't scale", and scaled them with automation! Fun story.

